# 2 legs towards Beginner Novice-whew!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the both of you.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WooWho You go Axel! ( lookin' quite spiffy too!) If Molly were there she'd give ya a big congratulatory Kiss!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, congratulations, Axel and mommy! That is just fabulous!! Do you have plans to get that third leg? You two are on such a roll!

Also, did you happen to see my boy's half sis, Rock'nRolla Satisfaction Guarantee, competing in conformation? I guess she did VERY well


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow, that's great, congrats to both of you!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind words. It was nice showing exclusively with poodles. There were some really great dogs and I hope to get to that level some day!



zooeysmom said:


> Also, did you happen to see my boy's half sis, Rock'nRolla Satisfaction Guarantee, competing in conformation? I guess she did VERY well


Yes! I chatted with Oksana and saw her girl competing and winning. She is a very pretty pup! 


It was a fun couple of days. I cant believe how nervous I get before going in the ring-so silly actually. Axel does a great job ignoring my nerves, haha!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Great work Team Axel!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

Congratulations!!! Good work you two!!!!!


----------



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> WooWho You go Axel! ( lookin' quite spiffy too!) If Molly were there she'd give ya a big congratulatory Kiss!


MollyMuiMa...that super job animation is great!! Wish the forum had more emoji type animations to use. Love them!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Fantastic accomplishment - good on you and your pup!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Aceldog, I can definitely relate to your case of nerves!! Raven and I finished her BN Halloween weekend and I was so nervous it was ridiculous. I have to say I like training better than trialing, but I am totally committed to get that CD so I guess we will just take it one trial at a time


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Raven's Mom said:


> Congratulations! Aceldog, I can definitely relate to your case of nerves!! Raven and I finished her BN Halloween weekend and I was so nervous it was ridiculous. I have to say I like training better than trialing, but I am totally committed to get that CD so I guess we will just take it one trial at a time


I am with you. Training is fun! Competing is nerve wracking, but after it is over it is "enjoyable" - kind of like surviving a roller coaster ride


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Axel. Those are wonderful scores and you should be very proud of what the two of you have done as should Raven and her mom.

Get over your ring nerves ladies! It is a beautiful thing to get really in sync with your dog and be sure enough of your training and proofing to let yourselves feel the joy in your own heart and see it in your dog's face lit up with a bright and confident affect. I hope you both plan to stick with it. My relationship with Lily is so much deeper than when we started for having toughed out the bumps in the road.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Huge congrats to you both!! [emoji322][emoji322]


----------

